# GoPro To Enter Drone & Virtual Reality Markets



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 28, 2015)

```
GoPro announced at the <em>Re/code</em>‘s Code Conference that they will enter the quadcopter market, with CEO Nick Woodman saying “Quads plus GoPro has been one of the most enabling combinations,”. GoPro plans to have the Quadcopter available some time in early 2016.</p>
<p>GoPro’s second product announcement is a 6 camera array that will allow users to creative 360 degree photos and videos. An early prototype can be seen above, but don’t expect to see the new product until the end of 2016 at the earliest.</p>
<p>The technology to stitch the images together will be by the French company Color, which GoPro acquired last year. The software automatically creates the 360 degree environment.</p>
```


----------



## Maximilian (May 28, 2015)

More data to store 
Luckily the storage is getting cheaper and cheaper. 
But who'll watch all that...? ???


----------



## Pixel (May 29, 2015)

I actually saw this cube thing over the weekend at Indy 500. I had no idea it was a prototype. Dude kept setting the stand in front of me while I was shooting, I was about to throw it like a javelin out of my way.


----------

